# ECUtalk Consult software



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I've just ordered the bits to run 

ECUTalk - News on my PDA

but check out this install!!!

R32 Gtr Car Pc - Skylines Australia

that looks awesome!

mook


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

There is a guy on 300zx forum that does carputers as well.

I take it back ecutalk has come a long way since I last saw it!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

looks alright don't it. should look cool on my PDA

mook


----------



## lockstock (Jul 12, 2006)

How does this Software compare with the Blazt software?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

AFAIK its not as advanced, but it'll run on windows mobile, which is what i want

i just want PFC commander style readings.

mook


----------



## lockstock (Jul 12, 2006)

Will the Blazt not run on PDA, say Dell X51?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

not sure TBH


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

as i posted in usb cable for sale thread, u need a serial interface for pocket pc

another version of ecutalk is out, v1.3, fair few changes in it:


Added ability to log sensors without showing them on gauges (when logging is enabled, checkboxes have a greyed out checkstate, indicated logging only)
Logging changed so it logs all packets (only gauges will drop packets/not update when cpu is falling behind, but all packets will be logged)
Colour setup for gauges added. Hard bit for you is coming up with a colour theme that looks ok!
Added Instant Fuel Economy Sensor - requires RPM, Injector and Speed kph selected to work
Changed DutyCycle/RH Sensors to calculate values from RPM and Injector/RH sensors (therefore requires them to be logged at least to work)
Fixed Timestamps when milliseconds are less than 100 (3 digits). Previously they would not have leading zeroes
Simplified gauges such that they will only display values within their range (however, logging will show the calculated value) and will no longer auto change their range to suit the values (as occasionally a weird value may be read which causes a unco gauge to be drawn).
Added an option to allow the full-screen mode to only use the "working area" of the screen. Eg, it wont cover taskbar in a normal windows desktop, and for carpc users with special frontends, it may mean gauges display properly if running ECUTalk from within your frontend.
Improved the saving of settings to .ini file. Note that the order of items in this .ini file matters - their names (what is shown before the ":") does not. Eg autoconnect, logging, selected sensors, working area option, injector size, gauge colours, etc are all stored in here.
Removed EGT sensor (it's useless, only ever reads 4.98v)
screenshots show how u can choose sensors to log only (no gauge) and colour setup of gauges (main differences from previous version)

















also version 1.3.1 which has economy MPG sensor for imperialists


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*PDA*

This works with the PDA.

Xtend Performance - ecuXtend


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

yeh for $600, its the reason ecutalk was made in the first place, costs way too much!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Newkleer,

thank you, i've got my Blazt cable, and my sync cable, and hope to get my null modem convertor tommorow

will post the results

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just downloaded v.1.31

looks very very good, i'll keep watching for updates and look forward to Peak hold and audible warnings. and just hope it works on my PDA

mook


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

might want to wait till 1.3.2 as theres a issue with gauges not dropping packets when cpu cant keep up (hence gauges will lag behind data). should be done in a day or two


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

NewKleer said:


> might want to wait till 1.3.2 as theres a issue with gauges not dropping packets when cpu cant keep up (hence gauges will lag behind data). should be done in a day or two


well, modem adaptor arrived today, so i'll test it

i'll upgrade when 1.32 is available

if your the author, kudos to you, looks like a loveley system

mook


----------



## deggers (Jul 25, 2005)

Anyone that may be interested in a serial cable for this, I have one for sale I dont use anymore since I had the PowerFC fitted. Bought the cable from Moff with the intention of using it for a car pc last year. Anyone interested, PM me.


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> if your the author, kudos to you, looks like a loveley system


yeah i am, thanks (though i try not to mention anything thats not already on the site, easier to keep one place updated than many).


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

deggers said:


> Anyone that may be interested in a serial cable for this, I have one for sale I dont use anymore since I had the PowerFC fitted. Bought the cable from Moff with the intention of using it for a car pc last year. Anyone interested, PM me.


if it's the USB type, its no good for the Pocket PC setup

mook


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

ECUTalk v1.3.2 Released - ECUTalk - News

This version fixes a few bugs and has some pretty big performance improvements.
Users of v1.3 and v1.3.1 should update to this version.
v.1.3.1 added a MPG sensor for Imperial users (and an option to switch between Imperial/Metric sensors).


Fixed issue in v1.3 and v1.3.1 which meant data packets weren't being dropped when CPU couldn't keep up 
Increased performance of gauge drawing by ~250% (on my PPC, time to draw a gauge went from ~30ms down to around ~12ms). 
Changed code to always draw gauges (even if data hasnt changed) in order to result in consistent amount of packets being logged per second. 
Added option to specify minimum gauge update speed - higher value means more packets are logged due to less gauge updates (and hence more time for logging). Eg on my 568 Jornada PocketPC 2002, 10ms = ~5 packets logged/second, whereas 1000ms = close to full 50 packets). The setting ignored when not logging (it will just update as quickly as possible). 
Improved consult streaming to allow more data to be read in and processed (rather than lost). Probably the best program for data logging due to the sheer amount of data able to be read in. On my desktop PC, setting minimum gauge refresh to 0ms (ie never skip a gauge redraw, hence uses most CPU), can log 35 packets/second of all sensors. Setting minimum refresh to just 50ms gives the full 50 packets/second. I compared this to Nissan Datascan, which can only log 16 packets/second on the same PC (and thats without gauges shown at all) with the same sensors. 
Changed options controls to dropdowns rather than textboxes (i didnt realise id disabled the use of the soft input panel on PPC, so you couldnt change settings). If you want to enter a value other than shown, edit the .ini file. 
Fixed logging time output, both to add in the missing leading zeros (eg it would show 7:5:7 for 7:05:07), and also added in a interpolated millisecond value for PPC users (which doesnt have a millisecond capability in standard time object). 
Minor changes to individual sensors to better display on gauges, and slight changes to change config (units shown next to sensor rather than down bottom as often the units would overlap gauge). 
Added a hidden option for CarPC users with frontends (eg Centrafuse) to manually edit .ini file to set custom top/bottom/left/right co-ordinates for full-screen mode. Example: FullScreenBounds_L|T|R|B:10|20|1000|900. Setting all to 0 will use default method. 

btw, i think he said it's a serial cable


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Tryed downloading it......dont seem to see any file to save?


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

ECUTalk - News -> ECUTalk - Consult Software -> link half way down where it says "ECUTalk v1.3.2 - download (84.0 kB) - (save the file, don't attempt to run it from this website)"


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks dude

i'll download tonight and have another go!

Kudos to you!

mook


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

ECUTalk v1.3.3 - Changes from v1.3.2 below:


#1 Automatically attempt reconnection to ECU after connection lost 
#5 Other Trip Meter Sensors (Fuel Used, Trip Fuel Economy, Trip Distance) 
#10 Put font size/scaling for gauges in options 
#14 Add offset option timing so US users can get correct timing readings 
#22 imperial (etc) option in the options is cutoff with japanese font 
#24 Derived sensors should select dependent sensors automatically 
#25 Options might not be saved if you dont select another tab before closing 
#26 Priority option for ECUTalk (eg so mp3 etc play fine) 
#31 When value exceeds gauge maximum, the actual value should be on digital readout 
#32 When you read fault codes without having connected to ecu, ecutalk exits 
#33 Gauge colour preview doesnt update till you restart ECUTalk 
#35 Save long term trip sensor statistics 
#36 Clear trip statistics from sensors 
#37 Option dropdown lists are editable on laptop/PC (shouldn't be) 
#38 check for port open when reconnecting when gauges showing 
#39 Put option in for data flush wait time 
#41 If using L|T|R|B settings in the ini file, the gauges arent displayed properly if L is far from 0. 
#42 Removed console output for few users who have a console setup on their PPC 
#55 Trip meter sensors shouldn't keep 'counting' while car is turned off 
#58 Prevent 'clicking' show gauges button with keyboard when gauges already shown 
#69 PPC users can now utilise the 'working area' option and the LTRB option (ini setting) 
#70 Changed default 100ms max refresh to 40ms (equivalent of 25fps)


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

newkleer:

I have a tmobile wing (made by HTC) running WM6. I sync via USB cable or bluetooth between the device and my laptop.

i have seen bluetooth serial adapters. do you know of anyone who has successfully run your software over that type of connection? Would be sweet to make it run wirelessly.

also, what other consult functions are you considering adding? NATS functionality (immobilizer programming) would be stellar. I hate paying the dealer to do that for me.


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

isnt nats only programmable with consult II? id say theres not much chance of having that done

as for bluetooth, see this thread:
Pocket PC ECUTalk help... - The Australian 300zx Owners Association


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

sorry anyone who downloaded it before 5:10pm (GMT+10) today would have got a broken file. should be working now


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

back in june v1.3.4 was released which was a minor release, just allowing COM10-COM19 ports to be used, and also alternative ECU ID (e.g. E7 instead of EF) to be used.

there is a beta of ECUTalk v1.3.5 which adds alerts - define alerts for battery voltage, temperature, injector duty cycle, speed, airflow and RPM, and the gauge will flash (invert colours) and beep if an alert is hit

ECUTalk v1.3.4 - Changes from v1.3.3 below:
#90 Allow user to edit ECU ID for initialisation
#93 COM10 and above dont work in ECUTalk
ECUTalk v1.3.5 beta - Changes from v1.3.4 below:
#3 User definable warning levels for sensors 
#99 TB45E engine does not have bank1 injectors, swap with bank2
v1.3.5 beta can be downloaded here: http://www.ecutalk.com/downloads/ECUTalk_v1.3.5_beta.exe


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

ECUTalk v1.3.5 beta3 which adds proper support for diesel engines, including diesel specific sensors, also update to error codes.

ECUTalk v1.3.5 beta3 - Changes from v1.3.5 beta1 below:
#105 Add extra sequential index column to logging
#108 Russian language has trouble changing alert values
#109 Add basic compatibility for diesels
#110 Differentiate between petrol/diesel (as some sensors are shared)
#111 Russian Update error codes (for both petrol and diesel)
v1.3.5 beta3 can be downloaded from latest news post here: http://www.ecutalk.com


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

ECUTalk v1.3.5 beta6 has been released, which heaps of switch/solenoid sensors.

ECUTalk v1.3.5 beta6 - Changes from v1.3.5 beta3 below:
#18 Display switch/solenoid etc sensors
Of the added switch sensors, 8 are common to petrol/diesel engines, 39 specific to diesel engines, and 39 specific to petrol engines. Each individual engine only supports a subset of these though, around 10-20 on average. ECUTalk v1.3.5 beta6 can be downloaded from latest news post here: ECUTalk


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

ECUTalk v1.3.5 final has been released (along with beta 7 before it), which mainly just adds support for Active Suspension control unit (on Q45 Infiniti and similar) amongst other minor changes:

ECUTalk v1.3.5 final - Changes from v1.3.5 beta6 below:
#113 Make log files .csv rather than .txt
#114 Provide minimum log update functionality
#115 Attempt ED connection if EF fails
#116 Add support for Active Suspension control unit
#117 Fix 'Code 55' for Diesel to say 'No Errors Detected'
#118 Remove Flush Wait Time option (still in .ini)
#119 Support unlisted serial port names via ini file
#120 Add dec points to Height sensor (inches)/MPG
ECUTalk v1.3.5 can be downloaded from here.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

does it work with windows 7?


----------



## NewKleer (Feb 5, 2007)

yes. most consult software probably does (maybe some in xp compat mode), but havent tried them all.


----------

